# Little lump in my kittens neck



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey folks,

About a month ago I posted up about our kitten (she's 8 months old) having a swollen neck. Well it went away with antibiotics and anti inflamatorries but vet didn't know what caused it. When the neck was swollen she also got a little wheezy but this got better with the lump going as well. Anyway, last night she was wheezing again and I checked her neck and there is again a little lump on the left hand side. It's not as bad as before where her whole neck was swollen but there is a... hmm slightly larger than a pea lump on her neck. 

She is bright, playful and eating and drinking OK so I'm not immediately worried for her, although obviously paying very close attention incase anything changes, and I'm taking her to the vets tomorrow. I'm just concerned at the lump really and the fact it came back, and wondering what can cause it. 

The vets said last time it wasn't lymph swelling but they did no tests to check and since it went away didn't investigate further. But now I'm wondering if it could be this?? She hasn't been in any fights so it's not an infection/abscess as far as I can tell!

The wheezing has me wondering, again, at an allergic/asthmatic reaction to something but I've never had a cat with asthma so I don't know what to look for 

As far as I can tell her food hasn't changed (eating a combination of nature's menu, feline fayre, hi life and james well beloved (mostly chicken flavours) though she did pinch a piece of cheese when I was cooking omelettes last night!

Attached a pic of her yesterday - she looks bright to me!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry your kitty isn't well again. Is it possibly where she would have had her vaccinations as sometimes these sites can become a problem. I think you definitely need to get your vet to do a blood test and possible take some cells from the lump for investigation which is really the only way to know what is going on, even if only to eliminate certain things. Probably because she is very young, they don't expect her to have problems they would find in an older cat, hence not doing any investigations last time. Is the lump growing quite fast or does it remain the same size? It is strange that the wheezing comes and goes with the lump. Our cat had asthma and he wasn't so much wheezing as always coughing as if he had something in his throat. Let us know what your vet says tomorrow.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> Is the lump growing quite fast or does it remain the same size?


It seems to be staying the same size, it hasn't really changed today that I can feel. Last time when it swelled up I think it was hard to tell the initial size of the lump because her whole neck was swollen but it didn't increase in size just decrease once she was on medication.



> It is strange that the wheezing comes and goes with the lump. Our cat had asthma and he wasn't so much wheezing as always coughing as if he had something in his throat.


She's always been a, hmm, noisy breather - it's just more pronounced when the lump is there. The vet listened to her chest when we took her in last time and said she her breathing didn't sound normal (I think she actually said was faster than normal - cant 100% remember ) - but wanted to see how she did on the antibiotics first. When we took her back for the check up her breathing sounded better so our vet said she was OK.

Hopefully can get to the bottom of it at the vets when we go back!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, back from the vets and still none the wiser on what it is 

She's booked in tomorrow for a biopsy, possible lump removal (depending on what it is) and a chest x-ray 

Hope it's nothing serious and now also worried about a) starving her from 9pm when the other cats are gonna be hungry b) how her brother Ed is gonna react with her not being there all day tomorrow and c) how much he's gonna torment Yoshi with Darcy not being around!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, Darcy is back from the vets. Chest xray showed nothing with her lungs which is a relief so the wheezing is clearly being caused by the lump/swelling on her neck.

On the downside our vet has no idea what it is  He said in the 30 years he's been a vet he's not seen anything like this in a cat so young... it doesn't seem to be gland related and goes right along her chin :/

A biopsy has been sent off to the lab (should get results later this week) so now it's just wait and hope it's nothing serious 

Right now her face is very swollen


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Darcy, hope it's nothing serious, keeping everything crossed here for you.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks!

I tried to take some pics of the swelling, you can't really see the lump in all of them tho... and not sure she was totally keen on having the camera in her face this evening.

I wish it had been something obvious so that we had our answer to what it is


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*hugs*

I know what its like waiting for biopsy results 

Does she have lumps anywhere else or is it just this one lump?

Really hope its not terrible news for you, sending good vibes x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aw i hope you get some good news soon. have they checked her teeth too?

reminds me a bit of goitre in humans, just googled it cats can get it too,...hyperthyroidism? but your cat looks different , more like fluid retension?
gosh i hope it gets diagoised soon , best wishes for your girl


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just been googeling and it could be cellulitis which can happen after an infection?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hopefully its not causing her too much pain so glad she has a responsible owner who is doing all they can to get to the bottom of this, so many are not so lucky


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Not sure if it can be the same for animals but my daughter had a lump on her neck that is more pronounced & is sometimes accompanied by 2/3 more when her chest is bad

The consultant said it is a gland that swells due to infection etc

She is 8 almost 9 & I first saw it at 6 week old 

Hope kitty is OK soon


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for your support folks, means a lot! Have googled a few of the conditions mentioned, there are bits that fit and bits that don't - perhaps this is why my vet said he'd not really seen anything like this in 30 years!

She seemed bright and bubbly this morning, and I think some of the swelling was reduced. The actual lump I didn't want to prod too much because it's right where the stitches are from the biopsy. It was very difficult to go to work and leave her at home. Hopefully can leave early, although one of our other cats Yoshi has been making good efforts to keep an eye on her. Normally they don't spend too much time together but last night Yosh was playing nurse maid and sitting about 2feet from her all evening. She used to do this with Spoon when she came back from her regular trips to the vet too.

I was digging out my insurance documentation this morning and remembered something I'd forgotten. When she went into be spayed she had some deciduous teeth removed - I have an exclusion on my policy for mouth and teeth issues - I was meant to get the exclusion lifted once she had been vet checked but I forgot. Feel like an idiot, as when the exclusion went on I took Darcy to the vet the next day, had her teeth checked and they were all fine. I hope this means they won't hold out on payment  

I don't suppose the teeth removal could be the cause of the problem?? Maybe some deep rooted infection (which may tie in with cellulitis)? The tooth extraction was done by my breeders vet so my current vet wouldn't know all the details (we just showed them the receipt of work).


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor puss. It's nothing to do with scent glands under the chin is it? Hope she gets sorted soon x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Darcy - hope you get your results soon and that you will have nothing to worry about. I will look out for your update.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Bit of an update...

came home last night and the lump was visably bigger so rushed her back to the vets where they gave her a good examination. She's still in good health apart from the lump... and she seems to like our vet, other than when she's having her temperature taken 

Vet has given us some syrup antibiotics and some anti inflammatories (as well as giving her a metacam injection yesterday). Hopefully the swelling will reduce!

We still don't have the biopsy results though so at the moment we're not sure on diagnosis, but I have found out there is something called Salivary mucoceles which is common in dogs and not in cats that fits the symptoms very closely:

Salivary mucoceles in cats: A retrospective study of seven cases - Veterinary Medicine

Should I contact my vet with this info? Or await the biopsy results (they are meant to be in today or monday).


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i would pass this info onto the vet as they could possibly refer to the tissue already in lab for testing instead of needing to do another biospy, hope you get some good news, fingers crossed for her x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Going to phone tomorrow with the info I found. She's started scratching a lot at the lump today and now has a scab on her chin which looks very dark... almost black 

And also... the lump has gone down a lot, some liquid seeped out (it didn't seem like infection seeping, didn't smell like an abscess (used to have a cat who would get skin infections so I recognise the smell). I've cleaned the wound with a little warm water for now, but she is in amazingly good spirits (I think the lump going down has cheered her up). She just ate an amazing amount of food :O

Our vet should be in tomorrow so hopefully can have a chat with her about what is going on... if it is an infection then the antibiotics we already have should hopefully start to kick in. Just confused by all of this at the moment!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so glad she s got a good apetite and dosent seem to be in any pain , best wishes for tomorrow


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

We took Darcy into the vets yesterday to check her stitches, check the rupture, and also got the results of the biopsy. And I cant help feeling the vet (who had not been treating Darcy before) was blasé about what the results said. Basically the vet said "no idea what it is, let us check it the next time it swells up." They didn't even comment on the fact that over the weekend something ruptured and leaked out of her... We asked for a copy of the results (which I have here) and I can't help feeling there is more they should be doing/testing, but I'm just not sure... so I need advice.

The results basically say it's not a salivary gland and it is a lymph node - that it is reactive (with mild to moderate paracortical lymphoid hyperplasia, mitoses are prominent in the B cell proliferative centres of lymphoid follicles (no idea what this means I am typing the results as they are written!)).

There is also a comment that says "Histological evaluation is indicative of reactive lymph node tissue with no evidence of neoplasia. antigenic stimulation would be the most likely cause. There is drainage of neutophils visible in one section which may be indicative of drainage of an area of inflammation. It may be associated with the oral cavity"

And, given that I don't fully understand all of that, I'm still not convinced that the response is "wait and see if it flares up again". Actually to be honest the vet we saw didn't even check if the lump was still there

When Darcy's neck swelled up almost her entire neck was swollen. If this is a reactive lymph node shouldn't our vet be testing for what may be causing that lymph node to swell so excessively?? They haven't suggested blood tests or an x-ray of her jaw (assuming the oral cavity note above should be looked at) and have just told us to wait for it to re-swell up 

Everything I have read about lymph nodes is scary and, well, an abnormal lymph swelling makes me think they should be suggesting more, but maybe I am being hypersensitive??


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think you are being hypersensitive. I know it is more money but could you perhaps seek a second opinion now that you have the results? I think it would put your mind at rest. Paws crossed for Darcy!


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd go back with the original vet, it could be a tooth fragment but the salivary gland thing is very interesting, I had an issue with one of my boys recently, his was just under the jaw line, it didn't appear to be a tooth issue and he also 'leaked' but it came out as drool and smelled. Then the lump began to appear small pea size then getting bigger, fine needle aspirate was inconclusive, I asked for antibiotics and had him on strong dose for 3 weeks, also treating with herbal anti-inflammatory, I requested repeat prescriptions and continued the abx for some days after the lump was gone to make sure any lingering infection was completely gone, I am watching to see if it recurs, my feeling was that he had infection in the gland, but vets were scratching their heads, thanks for posting the link.

Its interesting that she cleared up when she was on abx, is she on them at the moment?


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Psygon said:


> .... We asked for a copy of the results (which I have here) and I can't help feeling there is more they should be doing/testing, but I'm just not sure... so I need advice.
> 
> The results basically say it's not a salivary gland and it is a lymph node - that it is reactive (with mild to moderate paracortical lymphoid hyperplasia, mitoses are prominent in the B cell proliferative centres of lymphoid follicles (no idea what this means I am typing the results as they are written!)).
> 
> ...


Sorry if this sounds a little simplistic but to me it seems to read that its most likely an allergic reaction, ruling out anything cancerous .. tho of course they have no idea to what.

Would it be possible to ask the vet for further clarification? Blood tests?

How is your kitty today? Hope she feels better soon.

Kath


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

cookiemom said:


> Its interesting that she cleared up when she was on abx, is she on them at the moment?


Yeah, she is on antibiotics for the next 5 days when she has another checkup.

The first time the lump appeared she was given a long lasting antibiotic injection, this time she has - forget the name and I'm at work - a pink syrup liquid antibiotic. Not sure if they are the same thing/type of antibiotic! 

And yep, I think I want to speak with my original vet - at least she is aware of all the information and the diagnosis up to this point... which the vet we saw yesterday wasn't.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

KathinUK said:


> Sorry if this sounds a little simplistic but to me it seems to read that its most likely an allergic reaction, ruling out anything cancerous .. tho of course they have no idea to what.
> 
> Would it be possible to ask the vet for further clarification? Blood tests?
> 
> ...


No, that's fine - that was the first question I asked as well.

The first time this lump appeared at the end of June it appeared with such speed that I was convinced it was an allergic reaction. The emergency vet we saw that afternoon didn't think it was an allergy.

Yesterday the vet seemed to skip over that part as well when I queried it, but it's still in the back of my mind. I think this would fit with the wheezing as well. Would blood tests be able to identify an allergy? Or would it depend on what the allergy was?

And... she is feeling good I think. She has an amazing appetite (as most kittens do) and spends most of the day charging around at full speed... I think that means there are no obvious signs of anything viral, as I think they would make her lethargic and off her food?


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Psygon said:


> No, that's fine - that was the first question I asked as well.
> 
> *.... Would blood tests be able to identify an allergy*? Or would it depend on what the allergy was?
> 
> And... she is feeling good I think. She has an amazing appetite (as most kittens do) and spends most of the day charging around at full speed... I think that means there are no obvious signs of anything viral, as I think they would make her lethargic and off her food?


Blood tests might show something particular to be out of whack which just might give you more to go off. With Sally they showed high eosinophils which the vet said could indicate either an infection, allergy or parasites. But sadly hers was a lot more complex in the event.

Cookiemom mentioned using a herbal anti-inflammatory and I wonder if that might be helpful......

Good to hear she's acting kitten-kat like which is always a good sign. 

Kath


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well... we ended up speaking to the vet who'd seen Darcy before. She settled my worries about the results and said she was pleased it had gone down and that really we would have to see what happens if it swells up again... 

Which I'm going to find out, since this morning it's enormous again 

Pleased I am off work this week as I can hopefully get her an appointment this morning when the vet opens


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Darcy went to the vets at lunchtime, think she regretted bounding across the room to jump in her carrier when she got to the vets and it was full of dogs...

Anyway, vet said they were reluctant to just prescribe more medication and instead booked her in for x-ray and ultrasound tomorrow to see if they can get a better idea of what the lump is. Also blood tests and a proper teeth check. This time around the lump is clearly causing Darcy discomfort as she wont let us touch it as much and it feels quite warm.

Fingers crossed tomorrow we get a clearer idea of what's going on...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

get well soon Darcy, let us know how it goes, good luck Darcy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks!

I really hope they find out what it is as right now I feel like the meanest slave alive. Not only have I not taken her for a stroll around the garden for fear that putting her harness/collar on would cause too much discomfort and pressure on an area that's already swollen... which has earnt me some very unhappy looks. But starving her from 6pm this evening is earning me her contempt!!

She's going to be even more dischuffed when instead of breakfast she earns a ride in the car to the vets!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hopefully its something they can just drain for her and ease the pressure,then she will love you for it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Soooo Darcy is home from the vets (yay) she's had nothing done other than blood tests (all perfect no sign of anything nasty). 

Last night her 'lump' burst again, so we relayed this to the nurses when she was dropped off. Based on this the vet did blood tests and then had a confer with 2 other vets. Darcy was apparently in good spirits and sat patiently while the 3 vets had a good examine of her. They did teeth etc. and could find nothing to indicate the cause. They all agreed that symptoms sound more like a foreign body, i.e. something stuck, then anything else (and the blood tests and the biopsy indicate this could be the case too). So rather than do x-rays and ultrasounds they suggested/recommended a CAT scan... soooo she's booked in for next Tuesday (as she has to be referred)...

which is quite freaky


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well done it sounds lie she is getting the best possible care, amazing news that it could be a forign body and not something awful like cancer, i hope shes feeling a lot more comfy now the lump has discharged,fingers crossed it will all be over soon x


----------



## Michelle Timmons (Jul 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Soooo Darcy is home from the vets (yay) she's had nothing done other than blood tests (all perfect no sign of anything nasty).
> 
> Last night her 'lump' burst again, so we relayed this to the nurses when she was dropped off. Based on this the vet did blood tests and then had a confer with 2 other vets. Darcy was apparently in good spirits and sat patiently while the 3 vets had a good examine of her. They did teeth etc. and could find nothing to indicate the cause. They all agreed that symptoms sound more like a foreign body, i.e. something stuck, then anything else (and the blood tests and the biopsy indicate this could be the case too). So rather than do x-rays and ultrasounds they suggested/recommended a CAT scan... soooo she's booked in for next Tuesday (as she has to be referred)...
> 
> which is quite freaky


Did you ever get a definitive diagnosis for your kitty? I hope she is doing OK. I have a kitty going through the same thing right now - lump in neck that gets bigger and smaller corresponding with wheezing and whistling when he breathes. He also had one lump in his neck that burst. They have tested him for fungus, bacterial infections, other infectious diseases and cancer, but can't seem to figure out what is wrong with him. I'm curious to know how everything turned out with your little one.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi there @Michelle Timmons

Sorry to hear that you seem to be going through the same problem that we had with our cat Darcy.

We never got a definitive answer to what was wrong with Darcy, although the suspicion was that it was an infection - potentially caused by her brother biting her neck.

And there was one other thing as well...

After Darcy had her biopsy the vet left a tiny piece of her stitches in her neck... the vet that did the CAT scan removed the tiny piece of stitch and after that the lump never came back so it's also possible that after the initial infection she then had a reaction to the stitches that were in her. Which obviously caused the lump to come back again.

She now has a note on her records not to use that type of stitch.

Hopefully for your little one it will be a similar thing and go away on its own.

Does your kitty have a sibling/other cat living with them that could also be biting their neck?


----------



## Michelle Timmons (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for the additional info. I am glad to hear that Darcy's lump resolved easily once that bit of stitch was taken out. 

My kitty actually showed up on my doorstep about a year and a half ago and he did have multiple bite wounds all over his neck. After more than a year and multiple different types of antibiotics though, one lump on his neck has not resolved. He had surgery to remove the initial lumps and this one appeared later. We have seen multiple specialists, including an Oncologist, and all seem to be quite perplexed. We haven't done a CAT scan on him though, so perhaps I can inquire about that as a next step........

Thanks again for the info!


----------

